

The complete story of Paris-8 university going for Krita, Blender, Natron - mariuz
http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/the-complete-story-of-paris-8-university-going-for-krita-blender-natron

======
xsmasher
Interesting. If the open-source tools are not the tools used by a majority of
studios, then their students are being put at a disadvantage.

But if the choice is "Blender or nothing" then at least their students are
learning the skills associated with the job, and can transfer them to the
standard software later.

